# Nulo dog food?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Has anyone tried this?

they have several varieties, some are grain free. I haven't seen it sold locally, but stumbled on it while browsing mrchewy. 


INGREDIENTS (ENDURANCE) 
Deboned Trout, Turkey Meal, Salmon Meal, Chickpeas, Herring Meal, Turkey Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols & Citric Acid), Tapioca, Whole Peas, Deboned Turkey, Natural Flavor, Dried Sweet Potatoes, Pea Fiber, Yeast Culture, Dried Blueberries, Dried Apples, Dried Chicory Root, Salt, Dried Spinach, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Iron Proteinate, Niacin, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Sodium Selenite, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Bacillus coagulans, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Rosemary Extract


INGREDIENTS(BALANCE)
Deboned Salmon, Turkey Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Millet, Chickpeas, Turkey Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols & Citric Acid), Deboned Turkey, Pea Fiber, Natural Flavor, Yeast Culture, Dried Blueberries, Dried Apples, Dried Chicory Root, Salt, Dried Spinach, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Iron Proteinate, Niacin, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Sodium Selenite, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Dried Bacillus coagulans Fermentation Product, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Rosemary Extract.


I don't like the yeast culture, but I think it's different from brewers yeast.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Hmmm, looks pretty good actually! Never heard of it. 

Any idea where it's manufactured/produced or owned by?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

That looks pretty darn good, and they claim that for Endurance 86% of the protein is from animal sources, and it is a 34% protein food. For Balance 80% of the protein is from animal sources, and it is a 28% protein food.

Unfortunately no one near me sells it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

there doesnt seem to be a lot of info on their site other than


> Nulo is proudly made in the U.S.A using only the highest quality domestic ingredients. Our foods are produced in USDA, FDA, and AAFCO approved facilities and our dry food kitchen receives an annual inspection by the American Institute of Baking (AIB) and has consistently received "Superior" ratings.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

The ingredients really don't look too bad but I don't know if I could ever feed my dog the official pet food of the emmy awards. LOL.


----------

